# Cambia Portland Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA moves to the state of Oregon this week for the playing of the Cambia Portland Classic. It will be very difficult to match last year's exciting finish when Austin Ernst won her first LPGA championship, defeating I.K. Kim in a playoff. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Cambia Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## grayhen714 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing pics and picks too. 

It will start very soon finally. I am looking forward to seeing the Korean ladies as well, especially So Hyun Ryu and Hyo Joo Kim.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Sandra Changkija	-7	
1	Amy Anderson	-7	
3	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-6	
3	Julieta Granada	-6	
3	Alison Lee	-6	
6	Jacqui Concolino	-5F 
6	Sandra Gal	-5	
6	Mo Martin	-5	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Cambia Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-11	
2	Caroline Masson	-10	
3	Julieta Granada	-9	
3	Candie Kung	-9	
3	Jenny Shin	-9	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Cambia Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-18	
2	Morgan Pressel	-13	
3	Sandra Gal	-12	
3	Caroline Masson	-12	
5	Ha-Na Jang	-11 
5	Candie Kung	-11	
7	Alison Lee	-10	
7	Jenny Shin	-10 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Cambia Portland Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

